# Sgarbi distrugge Forchielli a Matrix. Video.



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)

Vittorio Sgarbi, a Matrix, distrugge Alberto Forchielli (presidente dell'osservatorio Italia - Cina):"Sei grasso, vai a scop...".

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2017)




----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Gennaio 2017)

ahahahahahahh godo forchetta


----------



## martinmilan (21 Gennaio 2017)

questa volta sgarbi mi ha spez-zato dalle risate


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Vittorio nel cuore! Ha rubato le parole ad un intero popolo... quello rossonero!


----------



## Igniorante (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ahahahah


----------



## wfiesso (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ogni tanto una soddisfazione pure a noi


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ah questo è quel forchielli che dice che i cinesi non esistono? 
L' ho visto in diretta, grande Sgarbi che ha detto più verità lui, che forchetta che è del settore. Sto godendo!!!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Vittorio


----------



## Igniorante (21 Gennaio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah questo è quel forchielli che dice che i cinesi non esistono?
> L' ho visto in diretta, grande Sgarbi che ha detto più verità lui, che forchetta che è del settore. Sto godendo!!!



Tu che impressione hai avuto?
L'ho scritto anche in un altro topic, era la prima volta che vedevo e sentivo Forchielli, praticamente non ha detto niente o meglio non si capiva niente di quello che voleva dire...discorsi sconclusionati, astrusi, poi appena chiamato in causa farfugliava pure (mi sono anche chiesto se fosse ubriaco).
Insomma mi è parso uno che vive nel suo mondo.


----------



## sballotello (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fantastico Vittorio


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Tu che impressione hai avuto?
> L'ho scritto anche in un altro topic, era la prima volta che vedevo e sentivo Forchielli, praticamente non ha detto niente o meglio non si capiva niente di quello che voleva dire...discorsi sconclusionati, astrusi, poi appena chiamato in causa farfugliava pure (mi sono anche chiesto se fosse ubriaco).
> Insomma mi è parso uno che vive nel suo mondo.



Per me ha detto solo baggianate. Io penso che una vera politica economica sarebbe la riduzione delle tasse per tutelare le fasce medie-deboli. Se in alcuni casi si è rivelata fallimentare e perchè c'era un'elevata spesa pubblica. Con Reagan, ad esempio, alla riduzione delle tasse si contrapponeva una pesante spesa militare e poi ovvio che aumenta il deficit. In ogni caso Sgarbi ha detto una cosa innegabile, con l'euro abbiamo ridotto il potere d'acquisto.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Gennaio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me ha detto solo baggianate. Io penso che una vera politica economica sarebbe la riduzione delle tasse per tutelare le fasce medie-deboli. Se in alcuni casi si è rivelata fallimentare e perchè c'era un'elevata spesa pubblica. Con Reagan, ad esempio, alla riduzione delle tasse si contrapponeva una pesante spesa militare e poi ovvio che aumenta il deficit. In ogni caso Sgarbi ha detto una cosa innegabile, con l'euro abbiamo ridotto il potere d'acquisto.



Sì ma intendo anche le risposte date...gli hanno chiesto come potrebbe evolvere il rapporto degli Stati Uniti con gli altri Paesi, dopo l'insediamento di Trump e quello ha risposto "Eh brutto, brutto"


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sì ma intendo anche le risposte date...gli hanno chiesto come potrebbe evolvere il rapporto degli Stati Uniti con gli altri Paesi, dopo l'insediamento di Trump e quello ha risposto "Eh brutto, brutto"



Eh si, ha dato chiaramente un suo parere personale senza alcuna oggettività.


----------



## Marilson (23 Gennaio 2017)

e' stata una roba epica, grandiosa


----------



## Casnop (23 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


>


Livello del dibattito oggettivamente basso, ma Sgarbi è quello che è, volgare e scorretto con l'interlocutore, lo è stato anche con Sabelli Fioretti che pure gli dava sostanzialmente ragione, e lo conosciamo da tempo. Stupisce invece Forchielli, a cui la sintesi da twitterite sta cominciando a giocare brutti tiri: fuori dal contesto social, il pensiero deve spiegarsi, mostrando le ali del contenuto e della logica espositiva che lo sorregge. Ed invece. Anatole France, cento anni fa, diceva: la frase più bella? La più corta! E saremmo anche d'accordo, purché, si capisce, vi fosse una frase: come diceva la mia dolce maestra delle elementari, soggetto, predicato, complemento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah questo è quel forchielli che dice che i cinesi non esistono?
> L' ho visto in diretta, grande Sgarbi che ha detto più verità lui, che forchetta che è del settore. Sto godendo!!!



Hahahah ma poi mi fa spezzare che Sgarbi si sia incazzato tempo zero hahaha .. dal niente è impazzito.


----------



## Eziomare (23 Gennaio 2017)

Moltitudini inneggianti (anzi, osannanti) a un energumeno vanesio e isterico, manco si trattasse di Gandhi o Mazzini  .

A mio avviso lo specchio del nostro inconsistente tempo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2017)

Ahahaha, questa è al top!! 

Per favore qualcuno twitti a Sgarbi la storia della coprofagia, così alla prossima occasione ha ulteriori argomenti per demolirlo, sarebbe epico!


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2017)

Non ci possono stare due pagliacci sotto lo stesso tendone, ha vinto quello che conosce meglio il mestiere


----------



## Gas (23 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non ci possono stare due pagliacci sotto lo stesso tendone, ha vinto quello che conosce meglio il mestiere



Questa frase è davvero bella, complimenti.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (6 Marzo 2017)

Sgarbi che deride Forchielli in diretta alla Zanzara è puro orgasmo!!!!


----------

